# Ship...Getting rid of the SW99?!?!?!



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

Have we lost support of our biggest supporter?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I still have my P99 A/S and P99c.

I just prefer them (the Walthers) to the SW99. The P99 looks nicer, and is my preference. Also, whenever I have duplicate weapons, I always end up getting rid of one of them. I've done that with Glocks, Berettas and other guns over the years. 

1 always just ends up sitting on the shelf - and since I don't have unlimited gun funds, I usually sell 1 and use the cash to buy something else.

The SW99 was my night stand gun for a whil, but nowthat I have my Five Seven, it's just sitting on the shelf. And, I don't shoot it anymore. Truth be told, if it had not been hard chromed, I probably would have already sold it.

I held it this long since the SW99 is no longer made, and because of the hard chrome. But last week, I made a decision to sell it. And, I don't regret it. 

Now, I'm keeping my P99s and all my other guns I currently have. But, I bought the SW99 in 2005 because I couldn't find a 9mm A/S P99, and I settled on the SW99. Even after getting the SW99, however, I STILL wanted the Walther. And, that's become my fav handgun :mrgreen:


----------

